# Upgrade service wires



## marcinrudnik30 (Apr 14, 2016)

I have a costumer in NJ that needs a panel upgraded to 100A.
She currently has a 50A main breaker with #6's coming in the panel from the meter. 
I think I have to upgrade the service, because it looks like there are #6s at the service drop coming into the meter. The meter pan is smaller than the meter itself. If I upgrade the service to #2, do I have to change the meter, and meterpan?
Who does the disconnect & reconnect at the service drop PSE&G or me?
Can I use 1 1/4" ridgid? 

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

Upgrade everything, the drop, meter, grounds and panel. Pseg will allow u to cut down and bug back in


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

If that's an old style 60 amp meter. It wont fit in a standard 4 or 5 jaw meter base. So look at the stabs on the meter before you commit to changing it out. 

PSEG use to give you an adapter but they stopped doing it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If you put new tires on a Ford Pinto, you still have a Ford Pinto.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Are you licensed? If so shouldn't you know what is required for a service change? You are required to upgrade the entire service when doing a service change. Including the grounding system, mast and riser, SEU, meter can, panel, the works. The size of the mast is determined by your utility. Westar requires 2" IMC or rigid.


----------



## marcinrudnik30 (Apr 14, 2016)

Yes I'm licensed 


Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

marcinrudnik30 said:


> Yes I'm licensed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


Contractor, resi, or journeyman? If you are working for someone you should ask your boss, he would know the local requirements. If you are a licensed contractor you should ask yourself why you do not know the local requirements.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

Around this area, *you don't have to be an Electrician to get a Masters License*, you just have to pass the test and keep paying your renewal fees. I let mine lapse years ago for that very reason. It's a worthless piece of paper who's only function is to allow one to have an impressive looking business card, (and to work in roach-infested City residences, which I don't do).


----------

